

5 Lessons Startups Can Learn From Star Trek: The Next Generation - irishstu
http://www.irishstu.com/stublog/2013/05/09/5-lessons-startups-can-learn-from-star-trek-the-next-generation/

======
destraynor
Astute observations but did anyone notice the typo in the third paragraph?

Lame.

~~~
irishstu
You obviously don't understand the subject matter

